# My #18 Hammie Electric



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

Collection just keeps growing! This Sea-lectric II just arrived a couple of hours ago. 505 movement appears to be running great. Actually it's a lot cleaner watch than the sellers photos looked it to be.

As I said #18 in the collection and i still don't have a Ventura!


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Very nice that Bill looks a nice clean watch, I,m sure your ventura will come along soon.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

That's a beauty Bill....I think the Sea-Lectrics are one of the best s/steel Hamilton electrics. The case on yours looks very sharp and crisp :thumbsup:.

At one point, I had three of these...I really do like them  . Not yet come across the Sea-Lectric IIB though.


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

ANOTHER great catch Bill - one of my favourite Hamiltons that has been posted to date - love it!


----------

